# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  γαλοπούλες

## thodoris

μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ γαλαπούλες άσπρες μικρά στη θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## vagelis76

Σε αποθήκες με ζωοτροφές,σανό και καλαμπόκια...σηνύθως εκεί έχουν κοτόπουλα και γαλοπούλες ή σε κάποιο γεωπόνο που έχει κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα και φέρνει και μικρά κοτοπουλογαλοπουλοπαπάκια  .....(εμας εδώ είναι ένας που τα φέρνει...)

----------

